# Thessaloniki, Greece



## sm987 (Sep 18, 2008)

_Pics from flickr and panoramio_

*...Beautiful Nikis avenue, city waterfront!*



























*...Monument of Alexander the Great*









*...the ote (expo) tower*



















*..."Plateia" mall in city center*









*...City walls*










*..."Aristotle Square" the city's central square!*













































____________________________

*and finally a nice panoramic view of the city!*










...Hope you liked them:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics :cheers:
If you want you may copy those pics in *this* thread :cheers:


----------



## kingsdl76 (Sep 1, 2007)

Wow...beautiful......Greece and certain parts of Italy look so similar.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

kingsdl76 said:


> Wow...beautiful......Greece and certain parts of Italy look so similar.


The have a similar geography and vaguely similar culture, of course they will look simmilar! :lol:
One of my favourite cities!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

kingsdl76 said:


> Wow...beautiful......Greece and certain parts of Italy look so similar.


Indeed  _Una fatsa una ratsa_


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

I love this city, so pretty. The Nikis ave. is just so impressive and stretches so far, should be a lovely place to hang out and take walks


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

Really nice city and pics. I feel specially attracted by northem Greece.

Thanks for sharing your pics!


----------



## Olympios (Oct 13, 2007)

amazing photos sm!


----------



## sm987 (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments 

...Here are more photos from this amazing city:cheers:
_again collected from flickr and panoramio_

*...Tsimiski st. in city centre*


















*...The "Plateia" mall again*









*...Morning walks at the waterfront*









....evening














































*..in Kalamaria*









*...Thessaloniki from panorama*










*...and I finish off with an amazing pic (in my opinion ) of thessaloniki's urban landscape with mt. Olympus in the distance*









...you can also check out my very own thessaloniki pics by clicking the link on my signature


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

Nice city, cool update!


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Very Mediterranean, reminds me of Cannes.


----------



## sm987 (Sep 18, 2008)

_..nearly forgot to post these nice panoramic views of the city!!! enjoy _










*...From "Ano Poli" upper city district*


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 1, 2008)

^^The first panorama that you posted is stunning!


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

nice city:cheers:thessaloniki(selanik in turkish) intrestingly look like izmir


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

Very beautiful! So better than Athens!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thessaloniki is very nice and beautiful city :cheers:


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

Thessaloniki looks so modern, waw I didn't know that greece has such cities.
Would look better with a few tall buildings of course but still... amazing :cheers:


----------



## sm987 (Sep 18, 2008)

Thessaloniki is indeed a very nice city, im glad that you like it!
...other than its great settings, harbouring a bay and being surrounded by mountains & hills the city also has an amazing and vibrant atmosphere 
it is the cultural capital of greece! 
...it really is imo Europe's best kept secret!! 

_anyway here are some nice aerial pics of thessaloniki i got off livesearch..._

*...the White Tower*









*...city centre*




































*...(Ano Poli) upper city district*









*...the waterfront parks*









*...and Thessaloniki's largest shopping centre*


----------



## sm987 (Sep 18, 2008)

...photos from Thessaloniki's suburbs
_(from flickr & panoramio) _

*...outer southeast beach suburb of Peraia! Its waterfront and night view of Thessaloniki*



























*...suburb of Panorama with its amazing views*

















_Love this night view!_


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

Looks nice, so old...so dense...so amazing


----------

